# Wife drinks too much Gay friend?



## Moenia90 (7 mo ago)

As many of you know my marriage it's not good from other post I just neeed advice friends. My wife or what ever ...took my daughter to a party she's 17 ..my daughter. They went together with other friends mostly co workers ..3 females n the gay guy ..my daughter it's very sensative about things in general she's to innocent n just sweet she knows that mom n me drink. But I dint go cause I don't like that friend she has even do he's gay I see him as a guy .so my daughter tells me they all dancing by this time mom was drunk all ready they all taking tequila shots ..and gay guy starts twerking with his butt he starts putting butt on everyone's dancing..the whole group NY daughter Did not appreciate that she felt very uncomfortable she told Me ..she stop dancing after that but wife n everyone's was blasting ..my daughter returned after 40 min she sees her mom throwing up n the gay guy passed out . And people helping my wife drank to much n my daughter got emotional hurt she has never seen mom this way ...I was furious when I found out ..now my wife is apologized to her but she feels hurt n scar on her memory. 
So today my wife kept asking was it wrong ?? Asking if she did wrong ??. Claims it just having fun ..
So #1 it's she right or wrong to get this stupid drunk #2 my daughter did not appreciate the twerking


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

I’m not sure what you’re looking for with this. Are you looking for validation that your wife’s behavior was not OK? Ok validated, your wife’s behavior was totally inappropriate in front of your 17yo daughter. It’s also inappropriate for a married woman to be out at a party drunk without her husband. 
So what are you going to do about it?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Your wife has already told you that she wants to have sex with other men. The gay guy is the least of your problems.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

This is the wife that is going to parties to find other men to screw while she still has her "youth" and you freed her to pursue this openly since you cheated? Why are you letting your daughter go on her "hunts" with her? Is your daughter aware of what you did and what she wants to do?


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

your wife drinks too much we tend to give a free pass to people in their drinking , this is one side of your marriage that needs to be looked into , 

your wife wants to have a open marriage but you don't want this .
as long as you don't want it that should be an end to it , but then there is cheating on both sides at some times in the past 

your daughter is the one I feel sorry for 
your are trying to hide from the truth , 
wife needs to get dried out ,
you need to look at if you want to be together ever more or just want to be room mates that happen to have a kid


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Moenia90 said:


> As many of you know my marriage it's not good from other post I just neeed advice friends. My wife or what ever ...took my daughter to a party she's 17 ..my daughter. They went together with other friends mostly co workers ..3 females n the gay guy ..my daughter it's very sensative about things in general she's to innocent n just sweet she knows that mom n me drink. But I dint go cause I don't like that friend she has even do he's gay I see him as a guy .so my daughter tells me they all dancing by this time mom was drunk all ready they all taking tequila shots ..and gay guy starts twerking with his butt he starts putting butt on everyone's dancing..the whole group NY daughter Did not appreciate that she felt very uncomfortable she told Me ..she stop dancing after that but wife n everyone's was blasting ..my daughter returned after 40 min she sees her mom throwing up n the gay guy passed out . And people helping my wife drank to much n my daughter got emotional hurt she has never seen mom this way ...I was furious when I found out ..now my wife is apologized to her but she feels hurt n scar on her memory.
> So today my wife kept asking was it wrong ?? Asking if she did wrong ??. Claims it just having fun ..
> So #1 it's she right or wrong to get this stupid drunk #2 my daughter did not appreciate the twerking


How did your wife and daughter get home? Did your wife drive?


----------



## LeGenDary_Man (Sep 25, 2013)

Moenia90 said:


> As many of you know my marriage it's not good from other post I just neeed advice friends. My wife or what ever ...took my daughter to a party she's 17 ..my daughter. They went together with other friends mostly co workers ..3 females n the gay guy ..my daughter it's very sensative about things in general she's to innocent n just sweet she knows that mom n me drink. But I dint go cause I don't like that friend she has even do he's gay I see him as a guy .so my daughter tells me they all dancing by this time mom was drunk all ready they all taking tequila shots ..and gay guy starts twerking with his butt he starts putting butt on everyone's dancing..the whole group NY daughter Did not appreciate that she felt very uncomfortable she told Me ..she stop dancing after that but wife n everyone's was blasting ..my daughter returned after 40 min she sees her mom throwing up n the gay guy passed out . And people helping my wife drank to much n my daughter got emotional hurt she has never seen mom this way ...I was furious when I found out ..now my wife is apologized to her but she feels hurt n scar on her memory.
> So today my wife kept asking was it wrong ?? Asking if she did wrong ??. Claims it just having fun ..
> So #1 it's she right or wrong to get this stupid drunk #2 my daughter did not appreciate the twerking


Yes, your wife was "wrong." Is this how a married woman is supposed to behave?

Why you (and your wife) are putting your teen daughter in these situations? You want your daughter to be taken advantage of or something? What kind of a father you are, really?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Andy1001 said:


> Your wife has already told you that she wants to have sex with other men. The gay guy is the least of your problems.


Yeah. The "gay" guy. Sure, of course he's 100% gay. Right?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

DudeInProgress said:


> I’m not sure what you’re looking for with this. Are you looking for validation that your wife’s behavior was not OK? Ok validated, your wife’s behavior was totally inappropriate in front of your 17yo daughter. It’s also inappropriate for a married woman to be out at a party drunk without her husband.
> So what are you going to do about it?





Andy1001 said:


> Your wife has already told you that she wants to have sex with other men. The gay guy is the least of your problems.


WTF OP?! And she dragged your *under age* daughter into this too?! Got piss ****ing drunk too while supervising your daughter?!

Wait - is she YOUR daughter and not hers?

This is immediate deal-breaker GTFO crap - WTF?! That would be it for me, I would NEVER forgive my partner if she dragged my daughter out like this WTF


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

The poor kid. OP your wife should be charged with child endergerment, and you should be the one pressing the charges. Does anyone truly need to explain to you how ****ed up the party scenario was? What will it take for you to act like a man and a father? Are you waiting for some drunk to molest your daughter? Are you waiting for your wife to give you an STD? Be arrested for drunk driving?

As far as I'm concerned your daughter should be removed from the home and placed in a safe environment. Your lack of action makes you just as guilty as your wife, both of you are neglecting the welfare of that young girl.

Frankly someone needs to step in and kick the **** out of the two of you.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@Moenia90 You need to take firm, decisive action against your wife.

See a lawyer and also investigate having a lawyer for your daughter as you need to protect your daughter from your wife.


----------



## Moenia90 (7 mo ago)

I think everyone it's confused this was not a random party or club this was a co worker baby shower . She went with 3 of her female workers they all took there kids but my wife n gay guy where the Most wasted of course she dint drive..my whole question was ...was her behavior of drunken ok in front of my daughter. Cause she feels she did nothing wrong


----------



## Moenia90 (7 mo ago)

MattMatt said:


> Yeah. The "gay" guy. Sure, of course he's 100% gay. Right?


Yes he has his partner


----------



## Moenia90 (7 mo ago)

Cooper said:


> The poor kid. OP your wife should be charged with child endergerment, and you should be the one pressing the charges. Does anyone truly need to explain to you how ****ed up the party scenario was? What will it take for you to act like a man and a father? Are you waiting for some drunk to molest your daughter? Are you waiting for your wife to give you an STD? Be arrested for drunk driving?
> 
> As far as I'm concerned your daughter should be removed from the home and placed in a safe environment. Your lack of action makes you just as guilty as your wife, both of you are neglecting the welfare of that young girl.
> 
> Frankly someone needs to step in and kick the **** out of the two of you.


You got story wrong


----------



## Moenia90 (7 mo ago)

EleGirl said:


> How did your wife and daughter get home? Did your wife drive?


No of course not read update you got all wrong


----------



## Moenia90 (7 mo ago)

manfromlamancha said:


> This is the wife that is going to parties to find other men to screw while she still has her "youth" and you freed her to pursue this openly since you cheated? Why are you letting your daughter go on her "hunts" with her? Is your daughter aware of what you did and what she wants to do?


No pf course not my whole question got everyone confused please read update my whole question was just focus on her drinking behavior in front of my child read update ..it was a party not a bar or club


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Moenia90 said:


> I think everyone it's confused this was not a random party or club this was a co worker baby shower .


So you endorse underage drinking with adults passed out on the floor and your parent too piss drunk to supervise to the point you yourself mentioned *your own daughter told you she was emotionally hurt *from seeing your wife like this?

YOUR quote:



Moenia90 said:


> my daughter returned after 40 min she sees her mom throwing up n the gay guy passed out . And people helping my wife drank to much n my daughter got emotional hurt she has never seen mom this way... my daughter did not appreciate the twerking


Why are you defending her?



> She went with 3 of her female workers they all took there kids but my wife n gay guy where the Most wasted of course she dint drive..my whole question was ...*was her behavior of drunken ok in front of my daughter. Cause she feels she did nothing wrong*


😑

🤦‍♂️


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Moenia90 said:


> As many of you know my marriage it's not good from other post I just neeed advice friends. My wife or what ever ...took my daughter to a party she's 17 ..my daughter. They went together with other friends mostly co workers ..3 females n the gay guy ..my daughter it's very sensative about things in general she's to innocent n just sweet she knows that mom n me drink. But I dint go cause I don't like that friend she has even do he's gay I see him as a guy .so my daughter tells me they all dancing by this time mom was drunk all ready they all taking tequila shots ..and gay guy starts twerking with his butt he starts putting butt on everyone's dancing..the whole group NY daughter Did not appreciate that she felt very uncomfortable she told Me ..she stop dancing after that but wife n everyone's was blasting ..my daughter returned after 40 min she sees her mom throwing up n the gay guy passed out . And people helping my wife drank to much n my daughter got emotional hurt she has never seen mom this way ...I was furious when I found out ..now my wife is apologized to her but she feels hurt n scar on her memory.
> So today my wife kept asking was it wrong ?? Asking if she did wrong ??. Claims it just having fun ..
> So #1 it's she right or wrong to get this stupid drunk #2 my daughter did not appreciate the twerking


Your wife is a degenerate that shouldn't be trusted with your daughter.

I would have a "conversation" with the guy that thought it funny to shove his butt on your daughter.

I would start the divorce process with your wife.

Regardless of marital strife, harming or endangering children is a zero tolerance topic for this barbarian.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ConanHub said:


> Regardless of marital strife, harming or endangering children is a zero tolerance topic for this barbarian.


*100%*


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Moenia90 said:


> I think everyone it's confused this was not a random party or club this was a co worker baby shower .


Baby shower? They all took their kids???

Dude, you need to get some distance from whatever group you are associated with.

This is ghetto garbage, trailer trash city.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Moenia90 said:


> Yes he has his partner


He might be bi-sexual.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Moenia90 said:


> You got story wrong


I think I understand the story perfectly. I think you are the one confused or intentionally blind to what happened and what could have happened.

The comment about your wife feels bad because she might have "scared" your daughter. Damn right she scared her, your wife is a train wreck and you are letting it happen. Your daughter will never in her life forget what happened., she will never again respect her mother, and unless you step up she will never respect you.

I also agree with ConanHub, the guy twerking your daughter needs to be taught a lesson, a painful lesson.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Andy1001 said:


> Your wife has already told you that she wants to have sex with other men. The gay guy is the least of your problems.


What if the gay guy is bi? He’s gay is a great cover.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

You have a choice. Take it or leave it.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Moenia90 said:


> As many of you know my marriage it's not good from other post I just neeed advice friends. My wife or what ever ...took my daughter to a party she's 17 ..my daughter. They went together with other friends mostly co workers ..3 females n the gay guy ..my daughter it's very sensative about things in general she's to innocent n just sweet she knows that mom n me drink. But I dint go cause I don't like that friend she has even do he's gay I see him as a guy .so my daughter tells me they all dancing by this time mom was drunk all ready they all taking tequila shots ..and gay guy starts twerking with his butt he starts putting butt on everyone's dancing..the whole group NY daughter Did not appreciate that she felt very uncomfortable she told Me ..she stop dancing after that but wife n everyone's was blasting ..my daughter returned after 40 min she sees her mom throwing up n the gay guy passed out . And people helping my wife drank to much n my daughter got emotional hurt she has never seen mom this way ...I was furious when I found out ..now my wife is apologized to her but she feels hurt n scar on her memory.
> So today my wife kept asking was it wrong ?? Asking if she did wrong ??. Claims it just having fun ..
> So #1 it's she right or wrong to get this stupid drunk #2 my daughter did not appreciate the twerking


Your daughter has more sense than her mother. What’s she learning from you?


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Moenia90 said:


> ... this was a co worker baby shower


WTF????? People were doing shots and getting drunk at a freakin' BABY shower???

I don't understand why you need to ask if it's okay for your wife to get "stupid drunk" to a bunch of internet strangers. I assume you have values. I'd also assume that one of those values is not tolerating a wife who takes her kid to a so-called "baby shower" and gets drunk. Jeesh!


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Moenia90 said:


> I think everyone it's confused this was not a random party or club this was a co worker baby shower . She went with 3 of her female workers they all took there kids but my wife n gay guy where the Most wasted of course she dint drive..my whole question was ...was her behavior of drunken ok in front of my daughter. Cause she feels she did nothing wrong


Do you even have to ask? WTF is wrong with you? Yes, everything that she did was wrong.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

what brings you here ?
what do you want from this forum ,?
YOU SEEM TO SEE THINGS in your wifes life style but you seem to hold the same lifestyle as she 
it seems that one side of you want to live differently but the other side is happy with it or turned on by it ,

your wife went to a baby shower that you seem to have been invited to all so , 
you said you did not go to because you did not like a friend of your wifes that was going ,
you said you and wife drink too much , how MUCH IS TOO MUCH in your book ?

are you getting some type of kick out of these posts , do you be drinking when posting 
some thing is not stacking up here you know some things are wrong and still let them happen you know this friend is bad news but you stayed at home and did not take you place as a father husband and protector 
then you come on here and ***** about what went on and when the other posters pointed out the wrong you seem 
to belittle the wrongs as been part of normal life , 

sorry there is something just not adding up ,


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

I think a drunk parent always has a damaging effect on kids.


----------



## Moenia90 (7 mo ago)

frenchpaddy said:


> what brings you here ?
> what do you want from this forum ,?
> YOU SEEM TO SEE THINGS in your wifes life style but you seem to hold the same lifestyle as she
> it seems that one side of you want to live differently but the other side is happy with it or turned on by it ,
> ...


I don't drink where you getting that from ? I let them go Cause even my wife friends took there daughters .


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Moenia90 said:


> I don't drink where you getting that from ? I let them go Cause even my wife friends took there daughters .


from your first post , where you said


Moenia90 said:


> she knows that mom n me drink.


----------



## Moenia90 (7 mo ago)

frenchpaddy said:


> from your first post , where you said


Yes but I drink 2 beers that's all I don't ever get stupid like wife .


----------



## Moenia90 (7 mo ago)

Cooper said:


> I think I understand the story perfectly. I think you are the one confused or intentionally blind to what happened and what could have happened.
> 
> The comment about your wife feels bad because she might have "scared" your daughter. Damn right she scared her, your wife is a train wreck and you are letting it happen. Your daughter will never in her life forget what happened., she will never again respect her mother, and unless you step up she will never respect you.
> 
> I also agree with ConanHub, the guy twerking your daughter needs to be taught a lesson, a painful lesson.


That's it guys I had a slow reaction you are all right my wife saw it as the gay friend twerking his ass to everyone so she dint said nothing I'm getting on her ass tomorrow..I will demand for her to let his ass know that was not OK


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Moenia90 said:


> Yes but I drink 2 beers that's all I don't ever get stupid like wife .


 have you any idea how many drinks your wife could have on av in a week , 
2 beers to my that sounds not a lot but where I live a beer is only 250 ml about half a can of bud or can of coke , 
but i had a russian that worked with us and when he was stopped by police for seat belt he tole the police man i had only one drink sir , but the drink was bottle of spirts which would be what 6 glass or more 

you can look up on the internet if the amount of drink she takes on av in a given time and see if she had a dependence or not , but my friend that could go for 3 4 weeks and not have a drop then in one night have 2 bottles of burbon had a problem


----------



## LeGenDary_Man (Sep 25, 2013)

@Moenia90

*FYI

1. *You should PROTECT your daughter at any cost [as her Father]. No _ifs_ and _buts_.

*2. *WARN your wife to NEVER put your daughter in a bad situation out there again. EVER.

*3. *This [supposedly] GAY man should NEVER be allowed to be near your daughter again.

Send a message to this [supposedly] GAY man yourself (or through your wife) that you know that he have SEXUALLY HARASSED your daughter and you are absolutely PISSED. That Police can be called to handle this matter.

*4. *Tell your wife that YOU WILL NOT ALLOW her to take your daughter in one of her outings *until* she learns to be SOBER in Public.

You need to STEP UP as a Father *NOW*.

Do you want to see your daughter happily married one day?

OR

Do you want to see her taken advantage of (or raped) and scarred for life in one of the outings of your wife due to her sheer neglect and utter lack of concern about your daughter's well-being as her mom?

Seriously man.

I am a husband and a father myself. I have a lovely daughter as well. I would do EVERYTHING in my power to take care of her and keep her SAFE. I can give my life for her. This is the level of my feelings for my daughter.

The Bottom Line is this: DO NOT be a DISGRACE to Fatherhood.

I hope this post will wake you up from your slumber.


----------



## Diceplayer (Oct 12, 2019)

Moenia90 said:


> was her behavior of drunken ok in front of my daughter.


Are you kidding me? How can you even ask that question? Surely you are not that stupid.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Diceplayer said:


> Are you kidding me? How can you even ask that question? Surely you are not that stupid.


Well.....??


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

I thought "Gay Friend" was a drink... lol...


----------

